# minicomponente SONY PHC-Z10  no lee los CD



## tonachi (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola a todos espero contar con su ayuda, tengo un minicomponente SONY mod. PHC-Z10,  con un carrusel de 3 discos ,que al encenderlo no hace la rutina de leer los discos, solo obecede a la orden de open /close pero no gira la charola, el display marca como disco en turno el CD numero 3 , aparece en pantalla disc 3,  y luego aparece el mensaje ERROR, el pick up laser no se activa, estara mal el Micro de CONTROL principal, que debe hacer para checarlo ayuda por favor.


----------



## George (Mar 27, 2007)

Ese mismo error lo he encontrado en muchos aparatos de lectura de CDs, CD-ROM, Discman.
En ocasiones he conseguido reparar el aparato limpiando los contactos de los cables planos que controlan el láser, el motor de giro y el motor de traslación del láser. Esas conexiones son muy fáciles de ensamblar por los operarios de fábrica en cambio son muy delicadas y pierden contacto con la suciedad.

un saludo


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 14, 2007)

es muy correcta la respuesta del amigo y mas especificamente tendias que sacar todos los cables planos o cintas y limpirlas y en lo posible controlar el buen contacto y en el frente del equipo biene todo intenconectado con unas chapiatas que estan al cosatado del frente sacala y limpialas y es muy probable que te funcione saludos


----------

